# Was Musk on Saturday Night Live?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Late to change channel, was Elon on Saturday Night Live?

Bob Wilson


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Next week - May 8.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

SNL is currently on hiatus.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

We’ll that was a waste of my time. The opening Moms was OK but the rest, not so good. However, Mars colony skit was tolerable. There was also a VW ID.4 commercial that was somewhat clever.

Bob Wilson


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i'll have to pull it off streaming, but i'm a stick in the mud who thinks that Chase/Murray/Belushi/Ackroyd/Curtain was the peak.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Musk needs to stick with his day job LOL. He clearly can't act but who cares? He did disclose having Asbergers Syndrome. Will see over the next few days if the Weekend Update segment hurt DOGE or not. That was kind of funny. 

He was at home in the Mars segment bit.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I just finished watching SNL that recorded last night, I'll have to say it really wan't too bad. Even Miley had a good intro song. I used to record every week and watch parts, mainly the Weekend Update, but then I gave up on them a couple of years ago and hadn't watched since. There were a couple of "Skits" that I thought were a little off, but a couple of them were good and overall compared to what they typically put on the air I thought it was good. That doesn't mean I'll start recording again however. 

As much as the regular staff had made noise about not wanting him on, they need to be thanking him because it at least got people to watch one week and I'm not sure they really have much left in them otherwise.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

GDN said:


> There were a couple of "Skits" that I thought were a little off, but a couple of them were good and overall compared to what they typically put on the air I thought it was good.


I agree with this. The post-COVID party sketch was very funny.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> As much as the regular staff had made noise about not wanting him on...


Apparently, that was just a rumor that was probably started by some exec at NBC. The staff had a group chat where they were all trying to figure out which one of them didn't want Elon on - apparently, it was a completely untrue rumor.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> Apparently, that was just a rumor that was probably started by some exec at NBC. The staff had a group chat where they were all trying to figure out which one of them didn't want Elon on - apparently, it was a completely untrue rumor.


A manufactured story to generate interest in something??? Well that's a new one 😂.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I caught up, and agree it was better than my very low expections, Elon did a fairly decent job acting, and it was no worse than your average SNL!

FYI you can watch them all skit for skit on SNL's youtube. Week after week, Weekend Update is pretty much the best part of the show.

https://www.youtube.com/snl/videos


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

well, I've always enjoyed Elon's appearances on BBT and YS. Not that they were real taxing, but he held his own.


----------

